# Electrician moving to Spain???



## daya

HI All
I am new to the expat forum. I am still living in the UK but would like to move to Spain in the near future.I would appreciate any info.on the best areas in costa del sol and costa blanca. I would also like to know what the work situation is like for a self employed electrician. Thanks.
PS. not sure how the forum works but im sure i will get used to it soon.


----------



## jojo

I've moved your post onto the "Spanish page" so that you'll get more answers, altho I dont think the answers will be what you want to hear. Spain is in crisis, it has the highest unemployment in europe and now to be able to become a resident you'll need to prove an income and healthcare cover. Also electrical qualifications have to be translated and ratified in Spain - hard to believe when you see the state of a lot of the Spanish work, but nonetheless its the rules. My husband is an electrician/electrical engineer by trade and to have worked in Spain wouldnt have been easy - especially as he doesnt speak spanish, altho initially that was our plan. He has a related business in the UK, so he commuted while the kids and I lived in Spain. We have since returned to England as he got fed up with the commute and my son was needing to go to further education

If you're single and footloose and fancyfree, you could always go to Spain and have a look around for a few weeks and get a feel for it - you never know?????, but dont burn your UK bridges

Jo xxx


----------



## daya

*DR*

Thanks JoJo
I thought this might be the case. However i will do more research as im not in a hurry.
Cheers


----------



## xicoalc

Sadly I have to completely agree with Jo. Not only will you have an absolute nightmare of a time in transferring your qualifications to Spain but an English electrician would rely on the English community and frankly if I look in my local English newspaper there are probably 20 English electricians all struggling. I would only recommend to anybody now to come to Spain if you either have an income that is secure from another country or if you are retired or have enough funds to support yourself. If you are coming in the hope to find work then unfortunately unless you have something to offer that everybody needs and nobody does you really should not even consider it for one moment.

I really don't mean to be the bearer of bad news but having lived here full-time now for nearly 4 years and part-time for the last decade I can assure you that for every one English person that moves across to Spain 2 go home.


----------



## daya

*DR*

Hi Steve
Thanks for the feedback ,it really helps.At least now i am getting a real idea of what its like over there.So i guess i will have to keep my fingers crossed and hope to win the lotto. Cheers i will still be looking to buy a cheap place on the costa del sol or the costa blanca,for my retirement.


----------



## djfwells

You will need to look into getting your professional qualifications validated if you wish to have them recognised here in Spain. I would suggest you contact NARIC for more info.


----------



## Leper

Hi Daya, The current economic situation in Spain dictates that you will probably never work as an electrician there. You would be lucky to get a job waiting on tables. And it looks like this will be situation for many years to come and with waiting-on-tables jobs on the decline also.

If you cannot speak Spanish your customer base is halved at least. Brush up on your Spanish before you even think of leaving the UK. When you do leave the UK ensure your are on holiday or retiring because the live-job situation in Spain is dead. Dead as a Door-nail.

Sorry, I cannot give a more favourable answer.


----------



## thrax

Save money, reach retirement, get a pension, and come over. You'll love it!!!


----------



## daya

Hi 
Thanks guys. I really appreciate all the info. I will think hard about this decision and i will take your advice on board.
Cheers


----------

